# 35 lost.   Partial fire sprinklers come on



## cda (Jan 24, 2014)

""Hive said the home was up to code and had a proper evacuation plan. A Quebec Health Department document indicates the home which has operated since 1997, had only a partial sprinkler system. The home expanded around 2002, and the sprinklers in the new part of the building triggered the alarm."""""

L'ISLE-VERTE, Quebec (AP) — Using steam to melt the ice, investigators searched the frozen-over ruins of a retirement home Friday for victims of a fire that left about 35 people feared dead and cast such a pall over the village of 1,500 that psychologists were sent door to door.

"People are in a state of shock," Quebec Minister of Social Services Veronique Hivon said.

The cause of the early-morning blaze Thursday was under investigation, and police asked the public for any videos or photos of the tragedy that might yield clues.

At least five people were killed and about 30 others were missing after the flames raced through the three-story building in below-zero cold Fahrenheit. Canada's prime minister said there was little doubt the death toll would climb.

Witnesses told horrific tales of seeing people die. Most of the 50 or so residents probably never had a chance to escape — many were over 85 and used wheelchairs or walkers. Some had Alzheimer's.

Pascal Fillion, who lives nearby, said he saw someone use a ladder to try to rescue a man cornered on his third-floor balcony. The man was crying out for help before he fell to the ground, engulfed in flames, Fillion said.

The spray from firefighters' hoses left the senior citizens home resembling a macabre snow palace, the ruins encased in thick white ice dripping with icicles.

Search teams of police, firefighters and coroners slowly and methodically went through the ruins, working in shifts in the extreme cold about 140 miles (225 kilometers) northeast of Quebec City. The afternoon temperature was around 3 degrees F (minus 16 Celsius.)

Hivon said many of the village's volunteer firefighters had relatives at the retirement home. She said psychologists will be knocking on doors throughout the community.

"We want them to know the services are there by going door to door. It's an important building that's a part of their community that just disappeared," she said.

Hivon said the home was up to code and had a proper evacuation plan. A Quebec Health Department document indicates the home which has operated since 1997, had only a partial sprinkler system. The home expanded around 2002, and the sprinklers in the new part of the building triggered the alarm.

The cold caused fire equipment to free e, and firefighters used so much water that they drained the town reservoir.

About 20 residents of the retirement home were taken to safety.

Agnes Fraser's 82-year-old brother, Claude, was among the missing. She said she knew she would never see him again because he lived in the section of the building destroyed by the flames.

"It's done," Fraser said.

Quebec Premier Pauline Marois, in Switzerland this week for a world economic summit, said she will cut her trip short by 24 hours to return home and visit L'Isle-Verte on Sunday, when a religious service is planned in the village.

The fire came six months after 47 people were killed in the small town of Lac-Megantic, Quebec, when a train carrying oil derailed and exploded

In 1969, a nursing home fire in the community of Notre-Dame-du-Lac, Quebec, claimed 54 lives

Associated Press Writer Rob Gillies in Toronto contributed to this report.

http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/world/article/35-feared-dead-in-Quebec-retirement-home-fire-5171497.php


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2014)

Very sad........


----------



## steveray (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes...very sad.....Is it me, or whats on the news, or does it seem like there have been some really large loss (life and property) lately that don't seem like they should be happening?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 25, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> Yes...very sad.....Is it me, or whats on the news, or does it seem like there have been some really large loss (life and property) lately that don't seem like they should be happening?


Sh1t happens Amigo.

All the sprinklers in the world might not be able to overcome freezing pipes and what not. As soon as the antifreeze was gone it might have just frozen solid.

Nature can be cruel. Or more accurately, it does not care. Because it can't.

Brent


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/25/us/quebec-elderly-home-fire/index.html?c=homepage-t&page=1


----------



## conarb (Jan 26, 2014)

Now they are saying that the sprinklers did come on, so the question arises as to whether the sprinklers activated in the area of the fire or just from the heat of the fire in an unsprinlked location.



			
				Contra Costa Times said:
			
		

> A Quebec Health Department  document indicates the home which has operated since 1997, had only a  partial sprinkler system. The home expanded around 2002, and the  sprinklers in the new part of the building triggered the alarm.¹


¹ http://www.contracostatimes.com/ci_24992000/8-confirmed-dead-quebec-fire-about-30-missing?IADID=Search-www.contracostatimes.com-www.contracostatimes.com


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2014)

Firewalls do save buildings, but not always lives::

And in the background, the firewall that separated the old side of the building built in 1997 now reduced to rubble — where there were no sprinklers — and the new side, still standing and seemingly untouched by fire, with icicles hanging from the eaves.

http://www.montrealgazette.com/health/Search+victims+continues+Isle+Verte/9439916/story.html

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/Photos+Isle+Verte+search/9439954/story.html


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2014)

History:::

The Quebec chapter of the Association internationale des enquêteurs en incendie has also called for a coroners’ inquest. In contrast, the Quebec Association of Fire Chiefs would like the province’s chief fire commissioner-investigator to hold a public inquiry. Cyrille Delâge, the current fire commissioner-investigator, held an inquest in 1997 surrounding the circumstances of a Ste-Geneviève retirement home fire a year earlier that killed seven people.

In that report, obtained by The Gazette, Delâge called for the installation in retirement homes of sprinklers “without restriction.”

“Do we need more examples (like the Ste-Geneviève fire) before we can act (on automatic water sprinklers)?” Delâge asked in his report nearly 17 years ago.

The section of the Résidence du Havre that burned down in L’Isle-Verte was not equipped with sprinklers.

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/Quebec+Association+Fire+Chiefs+wants+public+inquiry+into/9440511/story.html


----------

